# Running list of Snorkel How-To's... Need more.



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

From what I can find, these are the bikes we currently have How-To's for:


05-11 Brute Force 2" snork 650sra & 650i/750i (2012 coming).
Brute Force 3" Snorkel 05-11
Brute Force Dual Air intake 05-11
Prairie (360 and larger VTwins)
07 Arctic Cat 400 4x4 (and a little info for others as well).
Can am 400 Outlander.
Honda Rincon, Rubicon, Foreman & Rancher 420.
97-04 Sportsman Snork
850XP Snork
Grizzly, Big Bear, & Kodiak snorks
Ranger XP & RZR snorks
Rhino 700 snorks

If you dont see what you own in the list, and you built your own snork's and want to post a how-to, please feel free to contact me. All contributors will receive free MIMB stickers!


----------

